# Wheel inquiry: A6 BBS RS861 or Hartmann Mesh 305



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

Just wanted to see if anyone had these on their A3. I think they would look sweet.








*A6 BBS RS861 *








*Hartmann Mesh 305*
The big difference is the price as you can imagine ($3,945 vs. $1,380 for a full set). But Hartmann replicas have a decent reputation as far as quality.
Here's the stats:
Size: 19x8,5 
Offset: ET48 
Bolt Pattern: 5x112 
Weight: 33.5 lbs 
The only pic I can find is on a GTI.


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Wheel inquiry: A6 BBS RS861 or Hartmann Mesh 305 (Shotta)*

33lbs..damn those are heavy ..really heavy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Wheel inquiry: A6 BBS RS861 or Hartmann Mesh 305 (cbpagent)*

And that's the specified weight for the OEM wheel







. Has to be with the tire on or something like that.


----------



## Jeffaz (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Wheel inquiry: A6 BBS RS861 or Hartmann Mesh 305 (Shotta)*

A 19" wheel can easily weight 33 lbs. Thats pretty heavy. Maybe go wit h 18" wheels. Just my $.02 worth


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Wheel inquiry: A6 BBS RS861 or Hartmann Mesh 305 (Shotta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shotta* »_And that's the specified weight for the OEM wheel







. Has to be with the tire on or something like that.

Wouldn't that be nice...19" tires weigh about 25 lbs.
Nice looking wheel...too heavy tho. IIRC stock wheel/rim weighs about 50lbs..That combo would be pushing 58lbs


----------



## ved789 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Wheel inquiry: A6 BBS RS861 or Hartmann Mesh 305 (cbpagent)*

Hi,
I read this forum, but have not posted here regularly.
I am from sunny South Africa, and ths is my car :
The wheels are the 7.5J 18" option, which is a factory option on the car.

























































Ved


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Wheel inquiry: A6 BBS RS861 or Hartmann Mesh 305 (ved789)*

Looks nice! I think that there's a few guys here with the same factory 18's


----------



## sactown_a3 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Wheel inquiry: A6 BBS RS861 or Hartmann Mesh 305 (ved789)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ved789* »_








Ved

Is that your garage??? If so... AWESOME!


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Wheel inquiry: A6 BBS RS861 or Hartmann Mesh 305 (ved789)*

Hello Ved! Beautiful color and a very nice garage.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

nice ... i say go for the hartmann's ... put the savings toward tires. does it really matter if they're slightly heavy? my 19" rs4 reps are "heavy" but i don't really notice it in regular city/highway driving ... fuel economy hasn't changed.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

I went from 48 pounds per 17" oem wheel/tire combo to 50 pounds 18" BBS CH/F1's and I can definitely feel the difference. YMMV


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

Found the pics I wanted to see
































Thanks for the pics *Mogul2001*. If anyone has more i would love to see them.


----------



## A4Kevin (May 4, 2005)

Not my car. Looks great in 19s.


----------



## KarmaDUB (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (A4Kevin)*

I want those rims sooo bad....







rooling:


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (KarmaDUB)*

I would hate to throw fuel on the fire, but we have the RS861 in stock and ready to ship.








The weight is 33.5 lbs w/o the tire. They are cold cast centers (the heavy part) with a forged hoop. For a 19" OE wheel, they aren't too bad.
The 18" version is available here as an option on the A3, but doesn't look as aggressive as these 19's. My opinion only, of course.
Here are more pics. All are clickable...


----------



## KarmaDUB (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*



OEMpl.us said:


> I would hate to throw fuel on the fire, but we have the RS861 in stock and ready to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (KarmaDUB)*

I don't race my A3, so 33lbs doesn't bother me for a road wheel.
I am buying these axact wheels for my A3 this summer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

True to my post back in Jan, I'm gearing up to buy these bad boys in 19" from Hartmann.
Question is...the Hartmann wheel is 19x8.5 ET +48. With a stock sport suspension, I'm assuming I'll have no rubbing issues. And when/if I drop the car, is the +48 going to make this wheel impossible to keep? Just concerned about offset and rubbing. 
TIA.
T.
http://www.hartmannwheels.com/site/audi.php


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Also, does someone have the stock wheel weight (17" A3 Sport '06)? These Mesh wheels are HEAVY!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

if u liek buy it, dont worry abuot weight. not racing


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

18s:


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Best damn wheel for the A3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Made even better by the S3 bumper!
Stock wheel weight, anyone? Offset issues on this Hartmann wheel...?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

elton are you lowered?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Since this thread is back up, I wanted to chime in and say that we sold the set we had back in January but have another set here. 
The price has dropped significantly and they are now only *$2,945.00/set*. Still 2x more than the Hartmann replica, but I would say it's cheap enough to be worth a serious look for those that are on the fence...


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Since this thread is back up, I wanted to chime in and say that we sold the set we had back in January but have another set here. 
The price has dropped significantly and they are now only *$2,945.00/set*. Still 2x more than the Hartmann replica, but I would say it's cheap enough to be worth a serious look for those that are on the fence...

Excuse my ignorance on this, but what is the advantage of buying yours over the Hartmanns...? Aren't they both replicas? Just asking...
T.


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Also, does someone have the stock wheel weight (17" A3 Sport '06)? These Mesh wheels are HEAVY!









Stock sport wheel weight is 27, maybe 28 lbs. Just shy of 50 with tire. Definitely not for racing.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Excuse my ignorance on this, but what is the advantage of buying yours over the Hartmanns...? Aren't they both replicas? Just asking...
T.

Glad you asked! The advantage of buying ours is that you get genuine BBS RS861 wheels, manufactured in Italy and installed on Audi vehicles in Germany and the US. Harmann offers the replica wheels and I'm not sure where they are made...


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had no idea yours were original BBS wheels.
Thanks for the info


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Daaaamn those things are heavy. My tombstones, erm, 19-inch BBS CHs are only 24.3 lbs. each. I know two-piece wheels are heavier, but... wow.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (eh)*

And if you think the originals are heavy at 33.5lbs, the Hartmanns (I just called to confirm) are a whopping 36.75lbs!!!








So without further delay, I'll move quickly away from the Mesh305


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_elton are you lowered?

No, at least not yet.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had no idea yours were original BBS wheels.
Thanks for the info









No problem. Operators are standing by...


----------



## panzrwagn (Jun 14, 2006)

*Unsprung Weight Matters*

Whoa - 36+ Supersized pounds? Racer or show-an-shiner, that will mess up your day. A 225/45-17 tire averages about 23 lbs and the OEM wheel about 27 Lbs so that makes 50 Lbs a good target. At 36.75 lbs for 19s and another 24lbs at least for the tire pops you over 60lbs per. Besides more wheel hop on take-off, bad handling and braking because the unsprung weight has to be suspended by now 20% too-soft springs and underdamped shocks, all that weight is being thrown around by every bump you hit so all your suspension components, ball joints, bushings, take the extra wear. Bad decision.
Going the other way, a 18X8 OZ Ultraleggeras (18.4 Lbs) and Pirelli GY F1 DS3s or Conti SC2s 245/35-18 (~22Lbs) will come in around 40 pounds, so the suspension will seem sportier, and handling will be quicker. So they are a win-win.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

when u go bigger wheels, tires tend to get lighter as u are getting less sidewall


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Unsprung Weight Matters (panzrwagn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzrwagn* »_
Going the other way, a 18X8 OZ Ultraleggeras (18.4 Lbs) and Pirelli GY F1 DS3s or Conti SC2s 245/35-18 (~22Lbs) will come in around 40 pounds, so the suspension will seem sportier, and handling will be quicker. So they are a win-win.

The most valuable post of this thread....
BTW> Luv the garage (late on that I know) fantastic.


----------

